# Found myself an HS621



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

My wife and I purchased a house earlier this year, so I started researching snow blowers for this upcoming winter. I know the previous owners had a fairly large 2-stage, so I was pretty sure I would need one of those. But at the same time, from everything I read, a smaller single stage would handle 90% of all snow falls, and the last 10% would require I go out there a couple extra times, and break up or hand shovel the EOD mush. Plus, the SS would be much easier to handle on the sidewalks and for my wife to use, if needed.

After a lot of googling, with many of the links leading to this forum, I decided on a Honda of some sort. I wasn't ready to spend the cash on a new Honda, so I've been watching Craigslist. I missed out on a really nice looking tracked HSS724 for $500 (was out of town and it sold before I got back). A few weeks back, a HS621 came up. I knew from the youtube videos and all the praise on the forums that it should be a decent machine. I think that I got lucky with it, it started right on the first pull (has electric start that supposedly works - haven't tried) and the auger spun very well and was fairly straight for only $100. 

The paddles and scraper definitely need replacement, I'll likely replace the belt and spark plug before winter comes. The left wheel tread was worn, so I'll probably replace both. The chute rotation was a little stiff, so I sprayed some penetrating fluid on it, then greased it up. It rotates better, but with a few hard spots still. The bottom right auger housing was bent slightly and the auger scraped slightly. I bent it back straight and with the belt off, the auger spins very well. I'm debating whether I should pull the auger and grease up the bearings. I noticed the auger was slightly bent inwards on the middle flat section. I will probably bend that back slightly before I replace the paddle. Also, one side of the auger shaft weld appeared cracked. I think I might grind that out a little and braze it solid (unless you all think that's a bad idea).

Thanks for all the help so far, even though I wasn't a member! I figure, if someone's willing to drive to Canada to buy this model, I can take the risk on a used one for $100.

I'm not sure of its age, but appears to be post-auger update, frame number SZAN-1101211.

Ed


Edit: Looks like I can't post images or links yet, maybe someone else could embed this (removing spaces) for me:

ht tp:// i66.tinypic . com/ sg5075.jpg


Edit, I think I can post pics now...


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

try this: http://i66.tinypic.com/sg5075.jpg

seems to work...


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome and the link! It works well enough for me. It's nothing special anyway, I'm sure it's not the first HS621 you guys have seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

EdwardC said:


> I'm not sure of its age, but appears to be post-auger update, frame number SZAN-1101211.


That unit was built in Japan, probably in 1997 or 1998. It was wholesaled by Honda to an unknown dealer_ (they have likely gone out of business, or at least no longer selling Honda)_ on 10/28/1998. Oddly, I have no data on when it was purchased by the first retail customer, as this information was not supplied to Honda by the dealer. This is rare occurrence for products sold before 2000, as dealers would almost always capture their new customer's contact information. Impossible to say then how long it might have sat at the dealer before being sold. 

There are no open recalls, updates or active campaigns for this unit.

Finally, if you would send me a private message with your name and address, and I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you. I'll also ship you a few Honda stickers!


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the info! I'll shoot you a PM right away.

Ed

Edit: Nevermind, I'll send a PM as soon as I hit 15 posts.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

EdwardC said:


> Wow, thanks for the info! I'll shoot you a PM right away.
> 
> Ed
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I'll send a PM as soon as I hit 15 posts.



Yeah, one of the idiosyncrasies of the website, but on a positive note, there are a million things you can comment on, your numbers will go up fast! How about that Robert! Makes me wish I had a Honda, all that knowledge he has available to him!


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

stromr said:


> Yeah, one of the idiosyncrasies of the website, but on a positive note, there are a million things you can comment on, your numbers will go up fast! How about that Robert! Makes me wish I had a Honda, all that knowledge he has available to him!


Totally! What an awesome resource to have on these boards. I can see a pretty quick spiral though. I've only had this blower for a couple weeks, haven't even used it, and I'm periodically checking Craigslist for more HS621s.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Agreed, nice to see the support from Honda and Ariens on here for their customers! Good job, Rob!


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, I changed the oil this evening, it was pretty darn thick and black coming out. Based on the condition of the paddles, I wouldn't be surprised if it hadn't been changed for years. Still ran great though, hopefully will continue to run well. New spark plug, scraper, rubbers and belt are in the mail!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

awesome machine.. love mine.. Had 3 621's throughout the years.


----------

